# How Are You Big Hobbit?



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

Just wondering because we haven’t heard from you in a while, and I haven’t read any Euro-centric golfing reports in some time, and I miss them.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm 1 hour out of hospital. Got to go back for a few tests over the coming weeks but things are looking up. Hopefully back on the course in the next few weeks, and boring you all with stories of more battles against the weather, the links and my golfing buddies. And hoping Santa hasn't lost my address - there's plans afoot to try out some new kit, and maybe some equipment reviews to write up.

Many thanks for asking, and I hope you're all fit and well.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Brian don't try to be like me and join the medical list it sucks not being able too play


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

broken tee said:


> Brian don't try to be like me and join the medical list it sucks not being able too play


Bob, this has really impacted on my training for the 2012 Olympics...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hope all is well Hobbit and that your on the mend


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Good to see you Hobbit, we're glad you're back.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Big Hobbit said:


> Bob, this has really impacted on my training for the 2012 Olympics...


What event maybe I can advise you since I'm perfect


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Hobbit; Sorry to hear you are on the IR list. Hope all gets well with you real soon. BTW, your golf adventures are never boring. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

This is indeed good news. I was afraid you were going to miss Q-school again this year.:thumbsup:


----------

